# Second Skin's Luxury Liner Pro vs. SoundDeadenerShowdown CCF+MLV



## Dave88LX (Dec 12, 2010)

Looking to go beyond CLD for sound deadening. For that, I'm going to be using Audio Technix 80 mil. Vehicle is a diesel Dodge Ram on 37" tires. I'm looking at my CCF and MLV options.


Second Skin's Luxury Liner Pro is $4.33/sqft if you get 90+. Includes a MLV + CCF.
Sound Deadener Showdown's 1/4" MLV is $2.23/sqft (90+), and their 1/4" CCF is $1.75/sqft (10+ sheets) for a total of $3.98/sqft.

LLP: MLV Noise Barriers : Luxury Liner Pro

SDS CCF: Sound Deadener Showdown - Your Source for Sound Deadening Products and Information
SDS MLV: Sound Deadener Showdown - Your Source for Sound Deadening Products and Information

Does anyone have experience with either, or has there been any testing? I find a lot of information on CLD, but not so much on CCF and MLV.

Thanks.
- Dave


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I have the SDS CCF and MLV on my front doors. I have not used Luxury Liner Pro. It's a tedious process of measuring, trimming, gluing the CCF and MLV together, and so on, but Don's method of application is well documented and it works. I couldn't do it any easier or faster, plus you don't have to glue anything to the surface you're applying the products onto. It's all held down by velcro. I would not hesitate to recommend this to my customers.


----------



## Richericks (May 25, 2012)

I used SDS and found the process to be time consuming, but not difficult. I liked having the MLV and CCF separate wherever I needed to hang stuff. It was easy enough to get the MLV cut to shape and use it as a template for the CCF, or vice versa. I also liked the idea of it being removable if need be. I think with the LLP You would be looking at a more permanent install, having to glue it to surfaces and all. I think I would have preferred a MLV/CCF bonded product for the floor. More for speed of install than anything else. It wasn't too bad as it was, though.


----------



## Dave88LX (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the input so far. One of my concerns was the Luxury Liner Pro and curved/contoured areas...having the CCF & MLV separate seems like it would be easier to handle. I'm also curious if their performance is on-par with each other.


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

Anyone have an idea on how long it takes Don from sound deadener showdown to answer emails? I'm on 48 hours now. If I ordered something else I could've had it by tomorrow.


----------



## Dave88LX (Dec 12, 2010)

I haven't e-mailed Don yet, but Colemean at AudioTechnix was back to me within a couple hours.


----------



## 05_NBP_TL (Jun 4, 2012)

Don is usually quick to respond. He does get a lot of emails daily while trying to run his business and answer customers ?'s

I would give him a call or email him again. I called yesterday and Don answered, took my order, shipped same day, and product will be here tomorrow (2 days).

Dont give on up him, he is a great guy, with great products, and he answer any ?'s you may have.

I have heard only good reviews on his products, thats why I went with SDS


----------



## Second Skin (Aug 5, 2010)

the SDS MLV is only 1/10" thick, unless I'm reading the website wrong, but that's actually for the better as a 1/4" thick MLV barrier would be a nightmare to handle haha.

Second Skin's Luxury Liner MLV is 1/8 thick, and the Luxury Liner Pro's already-bonded CCF decoupler is 1/4" thick and saves you the hassle and cost of having to purchase a vinyl adhesive(or i suppose you could put that towards the $0.30/SqFt difference in cost).

MLV/CCF barriers tend to perform more or less the same, the quality of the materials isn't as crucial to the performance of these products as it is for the CLDs. The quality will, however, determine how fast the foam and vinyl deteriorate. Under upholstery, even utterly terrible foams will last awhile, but they will begin to degrade in around a year, give or take.

We have found using velcro to to hold up MLV barriers can be problematic.

Second Skin is simply built around giving you the best product you can get, for the least amount of money possible, without outsourcing to foreign countries. We have recently experienced cost increases, hence the $0.30/SqFt difference in cost between our Luxury Liner Pro and SDS' CCF/MLV, but we will always do our best to support our country's economy and offer the highest quality materials available.


----------

